# Snowshill Manor / Glouc stopovers ???



## claydon59 (Nov 5, 2009)

I fancy a look around Snowshill Manor in gloucestershire and will be passing though heading north in a few days, does anyone have any tips on where to park up overnight, pub with good food preferred or campsite with hook up. Anywhere else nearby worth a look also ???


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

You could try phoning the Snowshill Arms, I have eaten there a few times. Good food and a terrific pub with lots of atmosphere.
A bit tight getting in and out of the car park with a larger motorhome but have a look with Google Maps before you give them a ring.


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

We visited Snowshill, a National Trust property, last month and found it very interesting. There is a large car park with ample room for motorhomes. Suggest you have a look at the below link for a reasonable over night stop which is a few miles away.

Keith

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=visitlink&csid=11143


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Broadway CC site? It's approx 3 miles to Snowshill and there is parking at the manor itself.

Broadway itself is always worth a visit and Broadway Tower is interesting. If you're into walking, it's an enjoyable but hilly walk from the village. Alternatively there is plenty of parking up there and a decent tea shop/restaurant although you may need to check winter opening times.

Chipping Campden and Morton in Marsh also worth a look at. In fact, the more I think about it, you can't really go wrong in the whole area!

There is good daytime parking in Broadway at the coach park in Childswickham Road.

Roger


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

This seems an appropriate thread to tag onto for this query:

Has anyone ever enquired about, or indeed stayed overnight on, National Trust Property-not necessarily just the car parks adjacent to NT parkland/common land, but car parks of Properties, Houses etc.

Just wondering if anyone can report on NT's reaction to such a request/enquiry.,


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tellbell

On NT properties generally overnight is not permitted, but they do have some properties, e.g.Ilam, near Ashbourne where there are ares, which are leased out by the NT, in that case to C&CC I think.

There is, or was, a CL/CS? run in a part of the CP at Stourbridge.

If you are a Member the properties providing such facilities are listed in the Handbook.

Geoff


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We've just joined the NT and English Heritage and I was thinking the same thing about motorhome stopovers and wondering if anyone has ever compiled a list of the nearest places i.e. campsites but also pubs, CLs etc
I was thinking about this because I'm trying to work out a tour 'down south' taking in NT and Heritage properties and also famous gardens.
So far the easiest thing to do with many places would be to drive to the place we want to see and then drive on to somewhere for overnight parking but it would be great to be nearer e.g the CClub Longleat site is at Blenheim Palace and you can walk in to Longleat from the site as well.
Would this make a good separate forum?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

1) Thanks Geoff- we are NT Members Will have a closer look the Handbook!

2) Steph and John: A "M/home Stopover list close to NT/EH" ??

Sounds like a good idea. I've often thought that a three/four day trip visiting such places within,say 100 miles of home would be a good way of a) enjoying our hobby and b) taking advantage of membership of the organisations.

In fact we're planning such an "outing" in a couple of weeks (if the white stuff stays away :roll: ) and have it in mind to ask the landlord of a pub (which in fact is a NT building!) if we can stay overnight after a visit.

I can't help on E.H sites but it may be worth starting a thread/seeking an additional "Forum" for such a resource?


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

I seem to remember some time ago that the NT had appointed a member of staff to look into allowing self contained "campers" to stay overnight at some of their properties. Worth checking with their head office whether anything ever came of it.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Now what would we do without Google??

Just found this:

http://www.motorhomefun.co.uk/uk-touring/31234-over-nighting-national-trust-property.html

Haven't gone through all 6 pages yet but there's something here which may interest NT Motohoming Members.

And as "The Motorhoming Community" is mentioned more than once I have no particular concerns about referring to another Forum :wink:

On later pages of thread-from the guy who it seems works in some capacity for NT:

"Always worth contacting a property directly and asking - the worst they can say is no!"


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Got a 'a 404 Not Found error was encountered' when I tried he url:
http://www.fun.co.uk/uk-touring/31234-over-nighting-national-trust-property.html


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Gillian- Google "Motorhomes on National Trust Property" and try via the 1st link shown.

It seems that "Ben" the NT employee has vanishesd without trace. His last Post was Jan 2011 and the last Poster was March 2011. (final page of thread)


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry to be a pedant,but Longleat is in Wiltshire and nowhere near Blenheim Palace, which is in Oxfordshire.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

claydon59 said:


> I fancy a look around Snowshill Manor in gloucestershire and will be passing though heading north in a few days, does anyone have any tips on where to park up overnight, pub with good food preferred or campsite with hook up. Anywhere else nearby worth a look also ???


The Manor is not open at the moment, it opens late March... you would, of course be able to walk around the village and the village is very nice but the roads are quite narrow for parking anything bigger than a car ( white van man delivers there so you can get through too). The NT car park just outside the village may well be locked up until late March but just near the entrance to that parking area is a smaller area which I think is open all the year to allow folk to park and walk into the village. I am not saying that you can but you may find you could overnight in there.

The Snowshill Arms is a good friendly pub ( on of our locals) serving simple bar food at , for the Cotswolds, not too much money but the car park is very sloping ( cos it's on a hill ...."Snowshill" :lol: ) so you would be holding on tight to the edge of the bed to sleep in there unless you have some large ramps.

Google Map link to public car park just outside Snowshill <<<
Drag the little man to see the street view.

For sites with a hook up at this time of the year try Moreton in Marsh or Broadway CC sites

Mike


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

We are currently at the Tumor Arms Slimbridge , excellent site, better than most CC sites and cheaper. It is at the rear of the pub with excellent food and Wadworth 6X!
curlyboy.


----------



## utccman (Jul 26, 2010)

Think 'Curlyboy' means The Tudor Arms.
A very good site and as he says good beer always on tap


----------

